# Controlled breeding



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Has There been attempts at gutting and taking eggs and sperm from piranhas. As like the breeding ponds do?
As they do for salmon. And other game fish?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

P. piraya is the only one so far.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Is there a topic on this in his site? Or that we can goto see?
Thanks. Not that i will try this. I'm just curious on when they knew they could try this? At what stages in their life that they could tell? If any.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Frank has a web page at that in opefe and if I remember he discusses it somewhere in his forum. I'm to lazy to look. :O


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've read somewhere they have built ponds in other S.American countries as well, in order to breed p's for foreign export. If I remember correctly, it was in Brazil (Redbellies) and Venezuela (Cariba).


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

to clarify you are stripping fish not gutting them.on many fish farms fish are stripped and the eggs are artificially inseminated. it seems that it could be done with p's also. that would make breeding particularly aggressive p's far easier.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree i just was thinking. Why isn't more people doing it.
Because of The rareity of certain p's


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

a part of the answer to that question is that the demand for p's is not that high. i know everybody here likes them but in the general population the demand is not that great. on a small scale basis someone could probaly do well with artificial breeding. something to think about.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

P's aren't rare like was just said. Just a handful of them are being experimented on that are found in rare in nature. Like P. piraya and the one Frank determined sex on the wimple piranha which is very rare. Aquaculture people in S.A. are trying to save some of them. But don't think you will see to much done on common red bellies or rhombeus.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well i looked a little and i Think i found a breeder of piraya.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

if you found somebody breeding piraya youshare it with the rest of us.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

armac said:


> if you found somebody breeding piraya youshare it with the rest of us.


I second that! It's in this board's code of conduct... :







:


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The pic in the website cannot be poven either way. And they haven't replied to my questions yet.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"The pic in the website cannot be poven either way. And they haven't replied to my questions yet."

And this is supposed to be surprizing? oo:


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No not really.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

We'll they had replied to me but it is indeed a red belly. Oh well


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Not surprising either. Oh well, thanks for digging up the link and getting the info.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

raptor, thanks for your time, without people like you out there looking there are mamy things the rest of us would miss.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

guess what im going to try with my reds? .....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Make them jump through a burning hoop? Burp the national anthem?? Play checkers??? Crush an empty beer can on their forehead ?? ? ?
C'mon Marco, tell me, tell me :laugh:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im going to make them jump thru a burning hoop.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if my 8 reds in my 180gal dont spawn by the end of june... im going to tape them together in pairs with duck tape...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i hate when my fish breed. they are to territorial. it's a waste of time. i just leave the eggs in the tank.
wes


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i want that wes. i need the spare $


----------

